# Stellate Ganglion Block 64510



## cherylbr (Feb 8, 2019)

Is anyone billing for anesthesia provided with a stellate ganglion block (64510)?  I am having difficulty with the anesthesia claim  (01936) being paid.  I cannot find any information as to where or not anesthesia is a covered service for this procedure.  Can anyone direct me?

Thank you!


----------



## dwaldman (Feb 13, 2019)

Although the CCI edit would be for the same provider performing the procedure to prevent him from also reporting the anesthesia and maybe not your circumstance but below came to mind:

Code 01936(column 1) has a CCI conflict with code 64510(column 2). A modifier is allowed to override this relationship.


----------



## Davieda Skobel (Feb 20, 2019)

You might want to try 01991 if he just did the anesthesia for the block. It may still get denied but it shouldn't. 
I found my information in my AMA CPT Professional coding book in the anesthesia section.
I billed for some CRNA's in Louisiana for years that did this same procedure.
We got paid with the 01991.

This is just my opinion so check it out for yourself.
Good Luck!

Davieda Skobel CLPN, CPC
Columbus, Ohio


----------

